

Ask HN: What do you use for debugging JavaScript (e.g., Firebug)? - rob

I'm starting to take JavaScript more seriously and learn it (not just jQuery or a framework), and I'm not sure what the best tool is for debugging it. I use Chrome as my default browser, and noticed that both it and Safari have their own developer tools that appear similar to Firebug for Firefox.&#60;p&#62;Are any of these necessarily better than the other, or does it come down to personal preference?
======
kls
They are close to equal in features, as of the last round of browsers. I
prefer firebug just because I have used it forever and am a creature of habit.

